# Granite Hill Lake - PK Resort



## Fried Fillets (Nov 15, 2001)

I've never done a fly-in fishing trip, so I decided a year ago to book a trip with my 22 yr. old Son and a good friend of mine. I did a little research and opted for PK Resort on Granite Hill Lake. I chose this place because they offered the American Plan, which means they cook all the meals, the price wasn't outrageous ($1300 for 5 days) and the drive wasn't too long. We flew out of White River, Ont. on 6/25/18 at 7:45am. Great flight, nothing but trees, creeks, rivers and lakes. Hosts were waiting at the dock to greet us and get all of our gear to the cabin. We got the boat overview, and they pointed out some spots to try for Walleye and we were fishing by 10:00am. We found a "honey hole" the first day and boated 6 walleye for the pan. This area produced every time that we fished it, and the funny thing was that we would anchor and jig vertically. A very slow presentation worked best even though the water temp. was in the upper 60's. We still lost several jigs in this area while anchored, lots of rocks to get hung-up on. This area also produced the biggest fish for the trip (28" / 7lbs.), which was boated by my Son (pic below). During the 5 days we boated a handful of fish that were 22" - 27" in different areas. The number of fish caught wasn't spectacular, but it was a good trip nonetheless. Best jig colors were pink and white. We caught walleye jigging with minnows, drifting with crawlers, trolling Hot 'n Tots, and bobber fishing for perch in the reeds. We also caught pike along with the walleye methods mentioned. We tried casting for pike one afternoon but had no luck specifically targeting them. We caught a handful of perch on bobbers, but the pike kept moving them out of the area that we were fishing.

The thing that made this trip really worth coming back was the amenities. Again, we were on the American Plan. Just about anything you wanted for breakfast, shore or box lunches, and dinners from steak to chicken alfredo. The first evening was steak on the grill and a bottle of red wine. Very nice touch for our first day. The boats were cleaned, gassed and ready to go every morning. Minnows were supplied everyday, which was a chore to get for the staff. They cannot harvest them from the lake, so there is a nearby pond that is across the lake, up a hill and into a garbage bag they go. They pump oxygen into the garbage bag and get them back to their minnow pen before they expire. The shore lunches were phenomenal, fish and potatoes, and the weather was awesome. Realized on day 2 that I should've brought more beer, no problem, they supplied me with a 12 pack of Labatt Light for a small fee (LOL). Cabins were clean and the view from our porch was great. Great staff, who made you feel at home during our stay. Can't say enough about all they did from cooking to cleaning our fish. My only wish is that we caught a few more walleye, but it was our first time on this lake, and it's a learning process and now we know more for the next time. A few photo's of the big fish and a view from our cabin.


----------



## GRINGO LOCO (Apr 25, 2007)

Fried Fillets said:


> I've never done a fly-in fishing trip, so I decided a year ago to book a trip with my 22 yr. old Son and a good friend of mine. I did a little research and opted for PK Resort on Granite Hill Lake. I chose this place because they offered the American Plan, which means they cook all the meals, the price wasn't outrageous ($1300 for 5 days) and the drive wasn't too long. We flew out of White River, Ont. on 6/25/18 at 7:45am. Great flight, nothing but trees, creeks, rivers and lakes. Hosts were waiting at the dock to greet us and get all of our gear to the cabin. We got the boat overview, and they pointed out some spots to try for Walleye and we were fishing by 10:00am. We found a "honey hole" the first day and boated 6 walleye for the pan. This area produced every time that we fished it, and the funny thing was that we would anchor and jig vertically. A very slow presentation worked best even though the water temp. was in the upper 60's. We still lost several jigs in this area while anchored, lots of rocks to get hung-up on. This area also produced the biggest fish for the trip (28" / 7lbs.), which was boated by my Son (pic below). During the 5 days we boated a handful of fish that were 22" - 27" in different areas. The number of fish caught wasn't spectacular, but it was a good trip nonetheless. Best jig colors were pink and white. We caught walleye jigging with minnows, drifting with crawlers, trolling Hot 'n Tots, and bobber fishing for perch in the reeds. We also caught pike along with the walleye methods mentioned. We tried casting for pike one afternoon but had no luck specifically targeting them. We caught a handful of perch on bobbers, but the pike kept moving them out of the area that we were fishing.
> 
> The thing that made this trip really worth coming back was the amenities. Again, we were on the American Plan. Just about anything you wanted for breakfast, shore or box lunches, and dinners from steak to chicken alfredo. The first evening was steak on the grill and a bottle of red wine. Very nice touch for our first day. The boats were cleaned, gassed and ready to go every morning. Minnows were supplied everyday, which was a chore to get for the staff. They cannot harvest them from the lake, so there is a nearby pond that is across the lake, up a hill and into a garbage bag they go. They pump oxygen into the garbage bag and get them back to their minnow pen before they expire. The shore lunches were phenomenal, fish and potatoes, and the weather was awesome. Realized on day 2 that I should've brought more beer, no problem, they supplied me with a 12 pack of Labatt Light for a small fee (LOL). Cabins were clean and the view from our porch was great. Great staff, who made you feel at home during our stay. Can't say enough about all they did from cooking to cleaning our fish. My only wish is that we caught a few more walleye, but it was our first time on this lake, and it's a learning process and now we know more for the next time. A few photo's of the big fish and a view from our cabin.
> Two of us fished PK iN August 2015. We did the housekeeping route and their facilities, boats and motors, and overall service was outstanding. The fishing compared with our other fly-in camps was below average. Similar to your experience you could catch enough walleyes to eat and the Northerns were very scarce. Most of the walleyes we caught in the last 2 hours at a point straight across from the camp by anchoring and fishing 1/8 oz jigs and minnow.
> ...


----------



## GRINGO LOCO (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I screwed up my reply as it continued fried fillet's report somehow. My response starts with "Two of us fished PK in August 2015". Sorry!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

That brings back memories. We flew into there in the mid-'80's . Had a great time. Glad it is still going strong. Got my first pike on a fly on that lake on the east end. Good memories.


----------

